# DIAC fee credit limit problem in India



## mosinn (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi,
I want to know how can I make an online application for 175 class visa from India, when my bank is not ready to increase credit card limit from 50 K to 155K INR. I believe paper based application is only wayout for me  . 

Has anyone made a paper based application and what are its disadvantages?

Can someone throw any light on it please.

I don't know anyone, anywhere in the world who could pay for me, 155K INR to DIAC (offcourse as a loan ) from his/her credit card


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

mosinn said:


> Hi,
> I want to know how can I make an online application for 175 class visa from India, when my bank is not ready to increase credit card limit from 50 K to 155K INR. I believe paper based application is only wayout for me  .
> 
> Has anyone made a paper based application and what are its disadvantages?
> ...


Hi Mosinn,
Do you have a debit card? If you have sufficient balance in your account then you can use the same as a credit card and file an online application.

Good luck!!


----------



## ankurk (Dec 31, 2011)

mosinn said:


> Hi,
> I want to know how can I make an online application for 175 class visa from India, when my bank is not ready to increase credit card limit from 50 K to 155K INR. I believe paper based application is only wayout for me  .
> 
> Has anyone made a paper based application and what are its disadvantages?
> ...



Hi

What you can do is talk to the bank and ask them. How about if i deposit XXX amount to my credit card in advance and then use it to pay you fee. 

Net Limit = Amount deposited + credit limit.

I did this to pay fee for my sister long back (2008) . I was having a Citi bank credit Card. I talked to coustomer care and they said i can go ahead. But make sure that you talk to bank first. I guess they might have cap on limit for online transactions now.

PS: Just letting you know how i solved this problem. 

Thanks
Ankur


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Even I am gonna face this issue when the time comes(hopefully in the next few weeks) to pay the online fee.
But as suggested by someone on this thread, making the payment via a debit card should also be fine .calling up customer care and explaining the situation will definitely be a good idea..


----------



## karamatali (Dec 10, 2011)

coolsnake said:


> Hi Mosinn,
> Do you have a debit card? If you have sufficient balance in your account then you can use the same as a credit card and file an online application.
> 
> Good luck!!


I don't think that's possible. Debit cards have daily limits too. I have been in this situation and had to ask one of my friends for help.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

karamatali said:


> I don't think that's possible. Debit cards have daily limits too. I have been in this situation and had to ask one of my friends for help.


You might have to check about the daily limits with your bank but I have used a Debit Card for similar transactions in the past. I know it works.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

You will have to request your bank to increase the debit card daily spending limit.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

ask your friend, if you know someone who can do it for you who has the limit on his card


----------



## buzzvishwanath (Dec 1, 2011)

Hello

I was in a similar fix , but i called my banker and asked to do the needful. 

If you are doing it through a agent , the agent can pay by their card and you pay them back later.

If you can some friend , am sure he would oblige.

As someone suggested , credit the card with that amount and tell the banker you want to use that amount .

Cheers


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

mosinn said:


> Hi,
> I want to know how can I make an online application for 175 class visa from India, when my bank is not ready to increase credit card limit from 50 K to 155K INR. I believe paper based application is only wayout for me  .
> 
> Has anyone made a paper based application and what are its disadvantages?
> ...



i am also in the same boat...
did u find a way out?


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

I called up the bank (HDFC) and told them that i am ready to pay the amount upfront in my credit card account but they refused..
as for the debit card; there's a daily limit (rs 1 lac) so i am in a fix now.


----------



## mosinn (Jul 10, 2011)

Can anyone please help about how to pay for 175 from India.
I am not able to find anyone whose limit is 1.6 Lac. Also, the DIAC payment page seems to NOT have CVV field which might cause the Bank transaction to FAIL. I confirmed this with bank and they told any credit card transaction will be successfull only if CVV is sent across..Please reply...


----------



## buzzvishwanath (Dec 1, 2011)

mosinn said:


> Can anyone please help about how to pay for 175 from India.
> I am not able to find anyone whose limit is 1.6 Lac. Also, the DIAC payment page seems to NOT have CVV field which might cause the Bank transaction to FAIL. I confirmed this with bank and they told any credit card transaction will be successfull only if CVV is sent across..Please reply...


Hello

Are you doing it through an agent , if yes he can help you . Or ask some friends around you can pay them up front . Anyone will be willing to help . 

I used my credit card , but i gave my details to my agent who did it for me . But he used my card for sure , as i got messages once it was swiped and got it in my bill as well . I just called my banker a few days before and asked them to reduce my credit , they readily obliged .

But sad part is they wont bring it down now 

I cant roam around with such a heavy card .

Let me know if you want my help . 

Cheers


----------



## Abumubeen (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Mosinn,

I resemble Ankurk's idea as me too did the same when I applied online application for me. As he advised, talk to the bank before you deposit money into the credit card account.

Best of luck for your application process.



mosinn said:


> Hi,
> I want to know how can I make an online application for 175 class visa from India, when my bank is not ready to increase credit card limit from 50 K to 155K INR. I believe paper based application is only wayout for me  .
> 
> Has anyone made a paper based application and what are its disadvantages?
> ...


----------



## mosinn (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi All,

Please tell me how to pay DAIC for 175 visa, in case of a paper based application.
DIAC website says International money order OR Cheque is only acceptable method. But in Indian banks they issue only Demand drafts. Please reply on how to make the payment for paper based applications from India ASAP. 
DIAC website also says we can pat at Australian High Commision overseas office, but in India, i called them up and they refused to accept the payment for 175 GSM Visa saying I must directly pay it.


----------



## chsridevi (Dec 22, 2011)

mosinn said:


> Hi,
> I want to know how can I make an online application for 175 class visa from India, when my bank is not ready to increase credit card limit from 50 K to 155K INR. I believe paper based application is only wayout for me  .
> 
> Has anyone made a paper based application and what are its disadvantages?
> ...


Hi mosinn,

I am also in the same position. Can you please let me know how you managed it?


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

chsridevi said:


> Hi mosinn,
> 
> I am also in the same position. Can you please let me know how you managed it?


Do you anyone who has an American Express card ? I have a friend who has one. The card's limit was INR 1.00,000. We topped up the card with INR 1,66,000 and then used the card to pay the fee.


----------



## eternal.wanderer (Mar 18, 2012)

srivasu said:


> Do you anyone who has an American Express card ? I have a friend who has one. The card's limit was INR 1.00,000. We topped up the card with INR 1,66,000 and then used the card to pay the fee.


Yes this is really have a problem with Card Companies here. I have one from HDFC with limit of 1.25 lacs. I am paying everything regularly. I talked to their customer care department and told him of my problem. He flatly refused. He said it is only if company offers to raise my limit. I told him that I will pre-deposit required amount in my CC account, but he said don't risk this as there is upper cap on how much transaction you can do with your card. I had to pay from overseas using a friend's card.


----------



## chsridevi (Dec 22, 2011)

eternal.wanderer said:


> Yes this is really have a problem with Card Companies here. I have one from HDFC with limit of 1.25 lacs. I am paying everything regularly. I talked to their customer care department and told him of my problem. He flatly refused. He said it is only if company offers to raise my limit. I told him that I will pre-deposit required amount in my CC account, but he said don't risk this as there is upper cap on how much transaction you can do with your card. I had to pay from overseas using a friend's card.


Finally, I have lodged my application and I have to run for a friends credit card who has the limit.

And my experience is I wasted a week running after HDFC, ICICI, CITIBANK customer care for increasing the limit by depositing money into credit card but they are of no use. Indian debit cards will also not work because their online transation limit is too low and even if you approach the bank we will not be able to do. 

So for all those who are about to rush in before jully 1st, get a card for yourself soon or try for a friends card!! All the best!!


----------



## mosinn (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi All,

HDFC does increase your credit limit but you have to write a proper application in the name of HDFC Credit Cards Manager and explain the reason.
You also have to attach latest 3 salary slips and should have excellent track record.
It takes them 15 days to increase the limit. For me they increased it from 65 K to 1.75 L but by then I had used my friends credit card


----------



## paralax (Nov 6, 2012)

So, can we pay DIAC application with debit card or not?

I have a problem with my credit card limit.

I've read a lot of threads here on the forum, and some say that it can, others that it cannot?


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

paralax said:


> So, can we pay DIAC application with debit card or not?
> 
> I have a problem with my credit card limit.
> 
> I've read a lot of threads here on the forum, and some say that it can, others that it cannot?


U can..its got to b a visa or master card... I recently read about someone using a debit card...


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

You can..
First u need to check with ur bank what is d upper limit of net transaction ..
If its less get it increased ...


----------



## paralax (Nov 6, 2012)

Thank you for your reply.

So the problem is with bank's limit of daily transaction?

I thought that the problem is that diac just won't accept debit cards?


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

Rkv has done his transaction using debit card...
Secondly u can check with ur credit card company if they will allow u an overdraft which u pay upright


----------



## msvayani (Feb 14, 2012)

paralax said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> So the problem is with bank's limit of daily transaction?
> 
> I thought that the problem is that diac just won't accept debit cards?


I can confirm that you can pay using a debit card as long as it has Visa or Mastercard Logo. I did it and it worked in my case.


----------



## paralax (Nov 6, 2012)

msvayani said:


> I can confirm that you can pay using a debit card as long as it has Visa or Mastercard Logo. I did it and it worked in my case.


Thank you friend.

It is visa debit card, I hope it will work.


----------



## paralax (Nov 6, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> Rkv has done his transaction using debit card...
> Secondly u can check with ur credit card company if they will allow u an overdraft which u pay upright


I already checked, the answer is no


----------



## paralax (Nov 6, 2012)

My friend from USA offered to pay with his credit card. Is this option ok or does it have to be my name on the payment?

The question is can someone else pay for me 

Thank you


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

As long as they are paid - they wont care about the name on the cc.


----------



## paralax (Nov 6, 2012)

belgarath said:


> As long as they are paid - they wont care about the name on the cc.


Thank you!


----------

